# 2 Problems with my 06 GTO



## sutliffhl21 (Feb 19, 2006)

I bought my 06 GTO 3 weeks ago. Since then, I have 4k miles on it. Its alot I know, but I like to drive, lol. Within the past 2 weeks, I've noticed 2 problems. The first problem is that I can hear my back brakes squeeling when going in reverse or at a slow crawling speed. They also squeel when coming to a stop. I notice that it doesnt do it as much if I drive with the traction control off. The second problem is that 3'rd gear seems to be giving me a problem. When accelerating and upshifting, I can shift it fine. Now, when I go to downshift, when going into 3'rd, it seems like it doesnt want to go in and it grinds. Any speed above 30 mph, trying to downshift to 3'rd it does it. So far, with the brakes and the shifting, I'm not sure whats going on. I've also noticed alot of wheel hop when getting into it heavy. I have an appointment at my dealer Wednesday. Any ideas from anyone?


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Not sure about trans problem....but as far as brakes are concerned...it sounds like you glazed the pads from hard stopping. You can remedy this by pulling wheels, take off cailpers and sand the pads with a 100 or 180 grit sand paper to remove the glaze. Put sandpaper on a flat surface and lay pads on them while sanding in a back and forth motion. Not too hard. Just enough to break through the glazing. Take a close look at the rotors too for any discoloration from heat. They may have to be turned on a lathe. Try the sanding first.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Hope you get these resolved; looks like we've got somebody loading miles up faster than Groucho!


----------



## sutliffhl21 (Feb 19, 2006)

But the thing is, is that I havent been stopping hard. I also can hear a humming noise from the rear of the car. I am beginning to think that a caliper is hanging up, and I am also starting to wonder if the synchro's in the tranny are bad. I hope the warranty covers it.


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

Sounds like the dreaded rear end whine. Do a search theres alot of info about this.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i need some one who has had this whine to drive my goat to see if i have it. theis is my first rwd car (beside my 4x2) and i focus on the exhuast :willy:


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Ironmancan said:


> Sounds like the dreaded rear end whine. Do a search theres alot of info about this.


I agree. Sounds like the rear end whine. 

Tell you what, the brakes on my '04 squealed somewhat. No rotor discoloration. Eventually cleared up on its own.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

noz34me said:


> Hope you get these resolved; looks like we've got somebody loading miles up faster than Groucho!


64k miles and counting, baybee! Brother better drive like crazy to catch up! :lol:


----------

